
Ajit Pai jokes with Verizon exec about him being a “puppet” FCC chair - hvo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/ajit-pai-jokes-about-being-a-brainwashed-verizon-puppet-at-the-fcc/?comments=1
======
saas_co_de
"I decided to crowd source the writing process and ask people to submit jokes.
I received 22 million submissions."

"Some folks at the New America Foundation gave me a great joke but they said I
had to get it approved by Google first."

[https://gizmodo.com/leaked-video-shows-fcc-chair-ajit-pai-
ro...](https://gizmodo.com/leaked-video-shows-fcc-chair-ajit-pai-roasting-
himself-1821134881)

